# What do you do?



## dordor (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm interested in how many of us are artists/academics ets, what's your job or what do you do for fun?

I'm a student at an arts university


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm a software developer. I did degrees in software engineering and physics, but kinda messed up both, and didn't have anything resembling a career in my 20s.

My idea of fun is reading, cooking, swimming, hiking, or binge-watching a good TV series. I don't have an artistic bone in my body, but I'm going to try my hand at painting.



dordor said:


> I'm interested in how many of us are artists/academics ets, what's your job or what do you do for fun?
> 
> I'm a student at an arts university


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I won some scholastic arts awards in high school for clay sculptures. My work was featured as part of a window display in a large downtown department store. I got a few gold medals as a reward.

I had a 5 year career working in a blast furnace, which was very entertaining. It was like working at a circus, where on any given day something could and did blow up. lol

Then I graduated at the top of my class from a well known technical school. I was pursued by the NSA, but I couldn't pass the polygraph test. Not that I should have, but I also

took a polygraph in the military and failed it also, even though I was innocent. I wonder if the pathology in my temporal lobe causes me to fail polygraph tests? I know it makes me

fail EEG tests. LOL I worked for 25 years as a technician in a postal facility, installing, maintaining, repairing mail automation equipment. It that sounds unchallenging, do a youtube

search on AFCS, or DBCS. Those are just two of the many machines I was responsible for on a daily basis. I'm back with a link which will give you some idea of how mail is processed.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

i use to make music but since dp i havnt touched it in a year now. gon try to get a job hopfully soon if i can handle it. never really had any full time jobs before i had dp ether lol


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I've definitely always considered myself an academic at heart, since I was very young. Attempted grad school twice, once for medieval French literature and again for music theory. I loved the programs, but couldn't complete the programs unfortunately due to cognitive problems, anxiety, and confusion (getting lost on campus, etc). I still try to read things that interest me on occasion when I'm not feeling too overwhelmed or out of it, but I'm still very sad I couldn't continue in my chosen profession.


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2018)

I cant work right now. I don't understand things anymore. I can read something and loose it in 1 sec.. Memory is so bad I can't remember what I did yesterday or how my life even was before.. 
It's nice to see people working. I really really can't... But i try to be hopefull that's hard without Amy emotions or feelings.. But yeah what else to do..


----------



## yume (Jan 8, 2018)

I grew up drawing and painting, it's all I ever did, although it was therapeutic and I enjoyed it... I still believe it contributed to my development of dpdr, as I used painting as a medium to escape from reality instead of facing it if that makes sense? I pursued it at university and graduated, but it was a struggle as I lost all interest and motivation for it. I haven't properly drawn or painted for several years now, although I hope to get back into it.

In terms of work, I feel incredibly inferior to everyone about this (I know we live in a crap economy and all my friends are in similar positions), but I just feel like dpdr is holding me back... my memory and concentration sucks, I get confused easily, and I struggle to give a damn about work (I have to pretend to be interested in the company values) - these are feedback given by my previous professors/managers/coworkers. I wanted to pursue web development, but my memory is too shit to remember any of the codes, and my interest of it comes and goes. At the moment I work at jobs that are easy for the mind, but I don't feel like I can ever get a better job beyond that due to dpdr  *sigh* I'm fortunate to be able to work full time, but my symptoms seem to get worse the older I become...


----------



## Mowkus (Jun 14, 2017)

Bar tending to get myself through university which is where I study film production (3rd year) to hopefully specialize and start my career as a video editor.

Has your mental health shown in your art work?


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 15, 2018)

Currently im the manager of a vape shop, i also do cold calling for the shop. Im leaving this job soon though since its getting me nowhere in life, but with dp ive really been struggling to try and find a job that isnt going to be too overwhelming for me.


----------

